# s



## sgt nick (May 6, 2009)

how do we start playing


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2009)

sgt nick said:


> how do we start playing



Like this....


----------



## Matt308 (May 6, 2009)

hahahhhhaaaahaahahahah. Bye bye.


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2009)

Heck, I didn't even have time to remove the arming pins from the missiles!!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 6, 2009)

Why bother... GUNS GUNS GUNS!!!!


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Don't you just love the smell of Cordite in the morning!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

The early sun, the rising warmth, the light breeze and cordite.....life is good!


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2009)

Slick and quick...goodbye nick! Good one Joe!


----------



## evangilder (May 7, 2009)

...


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2009)

Another one post wonder goes down the tubes.....

Charles


----------



## Doughboy (May 7, 2009)

sgt nick said:


> how do we start playing


Why does this forum attract spammers?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Why does this forum attract spammers?


Every forum has spammers and for the most part we have few attacks. Once and a while we let the spammers post stay after we ridicule them.


----------



## Doughboy (May 8, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Every forum has spammers and for the most part we have few attacks. Once and a while we let the spammers post stay after we ridicule them.


Okay.


----------



## Doughboy (May 13, 2009)

shama said:


> ...


What a winner.


----------

